# Sexing odontomantis planicep/ant mimic mantis



## C.way (Dec 24, 2009)

I have an odontomantis planicep molted into adult today, that makes up a pair of them since another one of mine molted into adult about a weeks ago, both were caught in the exact same location on 2 different day at 3pm sharp under red hot sun about a month ago, counting the part of their abdomen seems to be really challenging considering their tiny size, so would there be any other methods like differentiating by size or color? thanks


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi C. I receievd your PM on this issue not sure if you received my reply so i will post it here too.

The Odontomantis planiceps from my stock generally shows size different between male and female 2 molts before adult. At subadult stage, female is visibly larger and almost green in color while the male still show dark color especially at the edge of the abdomen and also has a slightly longer pair of antennae.

Subadult female







Subadult male











Female is considerably larger compare to male at adult stage











Hope this help.

Edit: adult male is very small and never reached one inch


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 29, 2009)

Nice post Yen And Happy Birthday!


----------



## C.way (Dec 30, 2009)

thanks, got a pair now, waiting for the 3 weeks to pass on, then can try on to mate them


----------



## khabirun (Dec 30, 2009)

C.way said:


> thanks, got a pair now, waiting for the 3 weeks to pass on, then can try on to mate them


Good luck bro, wish you all the best, very interesting species you have there.


----------



## C.way (Dec 30, 2009)

khabirun said:


> Good luck bro, wish you all the best, very interesting species you have there.


very common to me, found 2 hot spot to catch this sp. majority of what I caught can know be identified as male with the coloration, going to those hot spot to get some next few days, if you want any, just pm me, will spare you some if you want, else releasing


----------



## sufistic (Dec 30, 2009)

C.way said:


> very common to me, found 2 hot spot to catch this sp. majority of what I caught can know be identified as male with the coloration, going to those hot spot to get some next few days, if you want any, just pm me, will spare you some if you want, else releasing


Thanks for the offer bro but our _O. planiceps_ ooth just hatched 2 days ago.


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 30, 2009)

sufistic said:


> Thanks for the offer bro but our _O. planiceps_ ooth just hatched 2 days ago.


Congrats!


----------



## C.way (Dec 30, 2009)

congratulation, do mist them more often, found that they died real fast without misting


----------



## sufistic (Dec 30, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Congrats!


Thanks Becky!



C.way said:


> congratulation, do mist them more often, found that they died real fast without misting


Thanks C.way. I mist nymphs almost every day and their enclosure is well-ventilated. I first bred _O. planiceps_ when I was 11 years old. They're easy to care for because they're very hardy. How many nymphs do you have now?


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 31, 2009)

C.way said:


> very common to me, found 2 hot spot to catch this sp. majority of what I caught can know be identified as male with the coloration, going to those hot spot to get some next few days, if you want any, just pm me, will spare you some if you want, else releasing


 C, are the males still nymphs? If you need more adult males try checking out under the lamp post at night near the 'hot spots' might get lucky.


sufistic said:


> Thanks for the offer bro but our _O. planiceps_ ooth just hatched 2 days ago.


 Congrate Shaik, time to kill more fruit flies!


----------



## C.way (Dec 31, 2009)

got quite a number of male before this, release most of them to my back yard(short of food supply), where I found an ooth of their kind there(stick on my window, my very first ooth and mantis), keeping 2 at the moment, one sub adult and one adult, I found that males are way more common than female from what I caught, so now I end up having 2 males and a female.

have been very busy lately to get a part time job, but failing to get one means that I'm forced back to home town now, where I'll be out for some mantis hunt around tomorrow, first day of 2010


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 31, 2009)

C.way said:


> got quite a number of male before this, release most of them to my back yard(short of food supply), where I found an ooth of their kind there(stick on my window, my very first ooth and mantis), keeping 2 at the moment, one sub adult and one adult, I found that males are way more common than female from what I caught, so now I end up having 2 males and a female.have been very busy lately to get a part time job, but failing to get one means that I'm forced back to home town now, where I'll be out for some mantis hunt around tomorrow, first day of 2010


 You have your new year resolution now C  best of luck getting both, part time job + finding mantis.


----------



## C.way (Dec 31, 2009)

yen_saw said:


> You have your new year resolution now C  best of luck getting both, part time job + finding mantis.


maybe, 1 pair of long neck plus being forced to work since i failed to get one of my choice


----------

